# Where does your hedgie like to snuggle?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie used to sleep on my lap during sofa time but has recently discovered my ankles. After a bit of snuggling she'll walk down my legs to my lower calf/ankle & fall asleep straddling my leg. I haven't actuallly seen it yet, as I always have a blanket over but it feels like it's very cute 

Where does your hedgie like to snuggle?


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

theos most recently discovered area is my arm pits  he WILL find them, no matter where he is!


----------



## viochic (Jan 4, 2010)

Gunther likes to sit right under my boob. Boys WILL be boys, I suppose....... :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The only time Lily will sleep out in the open, without something covering her, is on my stomach, snuggled into the crook of my elbow. However, her usual snuggle position is in my shirt, next to me on the bed. I put on oversized shirts just so she can snuggle in it next to me. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

In the hollow between my boobs is a favourite for most. Some like up behind my neck with their face buried in my hair.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nancy said:


> In the hollow between my boobs is a favourite for most.


Must.....resist.....comment..... :lol:

Riley will lay anywhere I put him. He'll burrow for an armpit if situation allows but usually he's just laying on my lap sound asleep.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Usually between my hand and tummy. Ender will sometimes move to go up the chest more. Calvin, just the hand/tummy.

In his cage, however, Calvin has decided he likes to crawl under the liner, scratch the plastic cage into submission, and then sleep under it. My liners are technically quilts (flannel + cotton batting + fleece) so I'm guessing he likes the weight and darkness? I have to constantly check his feet to make sure he's not hurting his poor feet.

Ender likes his hedgie bag and igloo.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky usually sleeps in the crook of my elbow or under my shirt.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

On several occasions Quinn attempted to burrow between my legs while I had her on my lap. Ermm. :| 

She tries to push her way in, her head in the gap between my legs and her little butt bouncing up and down as she's jumping to try to make room. It's pretty silly looking.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley also burrows for armpits but I think he just likes to hear me squeal when he stabs me there. He never sleeps there. Last night he fell asleep with his hanging over my arm which was really cute. Usually though he falls asleep beside me in the chair underneath a pillow.


----------

